# Death - What a Wonderful Way to Explain It



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

I don't post very often here, but I thought this was pretty good:


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Thank you.

That was nice.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

yup.
faith is the word of the day
thanks


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow. So simple yet so profound. That was really good bassguitarman. Thank you very much for posting it.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice post. Says I must spread.


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

I like it.

GOD Bless,
John


----------

